# Rebuilding Dudley's House



## Yvonne G (Sep 10, 2008)

My tortoise houses are made of cinderblock lined inside with styrofoam insulation and plywood. Dudley is getting too big for "stacked blocks" to stay in place, so I'm going to have to build him a house of wood. I've been a little under the weather, and have been trying to get to it for a couple months now. I have the supplies and am just about ready to start. The first picture is to show you the two houses. The one on the left is in one of Dudley's pastures and the one on the right is the one he keeps knocking the blocks off the front. I have started the demolition:







The few blocks that I took off the front of the house I stacked up to "guard" my workspace from the attack turtle, but, as you can see, a few blocks don't deter the demolition derby:






In this picture, Dudley is actually turning around to go the other way, but as many of you know, Sulcatas can't turn the easy way, that is, out towards the yard. Oh, no! They have to turn INTO the fence. I don't know if you can see it in the picture, but the inside of the fence is all scratched up from his "turns."






That's Lil' Brother looking down at Dudley.

Yvonne


----------



## wayne.bob (Sep 10, 2008)

wow good luck making something dudley wont Demolish. i love the cat looking down at him.


----------



## Laura (Sep 10, 2008)

We built a Bunker for the sulcatas out in the pasture. We used Cinder blocks as well. BUT they proceeded to make a back door, so we took boards and braced the entire bottom from the outside and staked them in place with rods. They havent been able to push the wall down again and it was a quick fix without having to build something new. 
We are building a new winterized box for them as well.. not sure if lining the inside of the Bunker with plywood or insulation board would keep it warm enough, we want one in a more protected corner. 
I just got a donated wooden dog house for the smaller ones. so far it works well.. havent had to turn on the heat yet tho.. will probably started at night inthe next few weeks...


----------



## pebbles mom (Sep 10, 2008)

Is Dudley grinning in that second picture?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 10, 2008)

pebbles mom said:


> Is Dudley grinning in that second picture?




Lol!! Yeah, BIG grin!
 
Yvonne


----------

